# ALL Targets are DONE! (fer now)



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK folks....here they all are! All the gongs together are like the larger gongs and silhouette, they are 3/8 and will with stand up to a 30-06... As posted before, my 300 WM melted the 10 inch gong! They are all sorta portable so I can move them here or there especially if I work up a deal fer some more property! Can't wait to start plinking!!!:thumbsup::thumbup:

The gongs together are 6 inch on the outsides, 4 inch between and 3 inch on the lower side. The 3's are not gonna lay flat every shot, so I'll eventually rig up something to keep em falling flat!!!


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks great Jason. That's exactly what I need to do. Wish we could get a bulk deal locally for the steel. I like the metal stand.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

FishinSpot said:


> Looks great Jason. That's exactly what I need to do. Wish we could get a bulk deal locally for the steel. I like the metal stand.



His prices are purty good and when you buy $100 +, shipping is free and you get free targets....I'd check em out cause they are sweet!!! In my original, if you buy and refer me, I get 10% of what you buy off targets...but I think I am through fer a bit!!!! Hahaha never hurts to bank a little in my account with them though!!!

https://shootingtargets7.com/store/?___store=default&ref=a25KdkpSd1lrU0k9

Get on there and check em out....several varieties and thickness fer your application!!!


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Man you should open up a public shoot range....... or public to PFF :thumbup: hahaha You good make some money lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandon_SPC said:


> Man you should open up a public shoot range....... or public to PFF :thumbup: hahaha You good make some money lol


I've had many members up....just too far a drive fer most, and we don't do much shooting during hunting season....:thumbsup:


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

i'd join that range! you could just tie the small gongs to the middle one with a short chain, should be all they need to realign themselves.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> i'd join that range! you could just tie the small gongs to the middle one with a short chain, should be all they need to realign themselves.


Only thing with that, you'd get movement on 3 of them at 1 time. I may just run a double chain like the others, we'll see how it goes on the 1st shooting! You remember where I live brother, just holler when you wanna roll!


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

Jason just be careful shooting low power loads or 22's. If they hit a dimple they can come back on you.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Richard J. said:


> Jason just be careful shooting low power loads or 22's. If they hit a dimple they can come back on you.


 Both me and Logan have been hit before where it drew blood. The silhouette and 8/10 inch gongs are angled fer the majority of lead to be distributed downward more.... Definitely use safety glasses up to 10 yards....


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Jason said:


> I've had many members up....just too far a drive fer most, and we don't do much shooting during hunting season....:thumbsup:


No I agree with that. I would join the shooting range :yes:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandon_SPC said:


> No I agree with that. I would join the shooting range :yes:


After season, let me know and you are more then welcome to swing up!


----------

